# 2L 8V Vs. 1.8L 8V



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

What is the big difference between the two?


----------



## Ben B (Bengineer) (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: 2L 8V Vs. 1.8L 8V (UtOhCop)*

The 8V stands for eight valves (four intake and four exhaust, all in line under a overhead cam. Two valves per cylinder (one intake, one exhaust...this type of cylinder head gives good low to mid rpm torque and hp, while 4 valve per heads provide better mid to high rpm power 
The 2.0L and 1.8L stand for displacement of the engine block, meaning 2,000 cc and 1,800 cc. Actually the real numbers are 1986 cc and 1781 cc. The 2.0L has a 92.8 mm stroke crankshaft, 82.5 mm diameter pistons, and 10.0:1 compression ratio (Late 80's Audi 80 had 10.25:1 cr) making 1986 cc total displacement from 4 cylinders. The VW 2.0L first appeared in 1992 and had a crossflow cylinder head (intake ports and intake manifold face the front of the car).
The 1.8L 8V started in 1983 with bigger valves and longer stroke (from the 1.6 liter, same stoke as 1.7L)... stroke is 86.4 mm, bore is 81.0 mm diameter, compression was either 8.6:1 or 10.0:1.


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 2L 8V Vs. 1.8L 8V (Ben B (Bengineer))*

Thanks ben. Appreciate the major specs but i was just wondering if there was any diffference between the two besides displacement.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

There's no replacement for displacement.......


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

Forced induction is....








So are they the same engine with just a bump in displacement? Will the 2L swap right in it's place?










_Modified by UtOhCop at 12:01 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (UtOhCop)*

Pretty much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are two differenct styles of 2.0L block though - the 9A and the ABA. 9A has the exact same dimensions where the ABA is a little bit taller so requires a few more parts to swap into a car. Most VW heads bolt right on these blocks with no modifications but a couple require filling in an oil drain hole that doesn't completely line up.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (LewsCabbyTherin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LewsCabbyTherin* »_Pretty much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are two differenct styles of 2.0L block though - the 9A and the ABA. 9A has the exact same dimensions where the ABA is a little bit taller so requires a few more parts to swap into a car. Most VW heads bolt right on these blocks with no modifications but a couple require filling in an oil drain hole that doesn't completely line up.
the 9A is 2l 16V. The 3A is the 8V version.


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (vwpat)*

Thanks for all the info guys. I was reading the 8V FAQ and i found a link to EIP tuning. Good place? Seriously thinking about doing a turbo project.


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (UtOhCop)*

buy my turbo kit


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (junk87gti)*

You have an IM junk


----------



## UtOhCop (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (UtOhCop)*

Another question. I like the neuspeed supercharger because of it'a positive displacement blower and makes good low end torque. Is there anyway to adapt it? Can the 2L Head and Intake be swapped onto the 1.8L?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: 2L 8V Vs. 1.8L 8V (UtOhCop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UtOhCop* »_Thanks ben. Appreciate the major specs but i was just wondering if there was any diffference between the two besides displacement. 

As Ben mentioned, one of the key differences besides displacement is the fact that the 2.0 has A CROSSFLOW HEAD. Intake ports face the front of the car, exhaust faces the rear. On the 1.8's the intake and exhaust ports both exit on the rear of the head. THis is not ideal for performance as the ports physically have to be jammed in together, affecting port shape/size, it's a bitch to remove/install manifolds because of this, and the exhaust gas will heat up the intake charge much more than on the 2.0 head.

Besides that, the 2.0 runs on a much more advanced fuel injection system, using a MAF (heated wire) instead of a Vane Airflow Meter or CIS in the 1.8s. The 2.0 also has different geometry, meaning longer connecting rods which means slightly more power, smoother running and (in theory) higher rpm potential due to less side-loading and peak piston acceleration.
This is all fine print, the main point is that a) a 2.0 block under an old head is good, and b) an entire 2.0 engine is better


----------



## cotntale (Oct 4, 2005)

what about a 2.0l under a nice new fresh cammed head ???


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (cotntale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cotntale* »_what about a 2.0l under a nice new fresh cammed head ???









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Excellent bang for your buck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

